# 750D Oder 450D?



## HardwarePumpe (13. April 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Da mir jetzt mein Xigmatek Elysium zu schäbig und groß geworden ist will ich jetzt auf ein Alucase umsteigen.
In frage kommen mir die Gehäuse:
Corsair Obsidian Series 450D Window Black CC-9011049-WW: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und
Corsair CC-9011035-WW Obsidian Serie 750D Full-Tower: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Jetzt wollte ich mall wissen was sind die unterscheide und Vor- Nachteil?
Welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Bluebeard (15. April 2014)

Hallo HardwarePumpe,

was hast du denn so an Komponenten geplant für dein Setup. Du schreibst ja, dass du ein Alucase möchtest, aber die beiden genannten sind Stahlcases.

Das 450D ist etwas kompakter als das 750D und bietet dadurch weniger Platz für Erweiterungen. Hier kommt es darauf an ob man ein wenig mehr Mobilität haben möchte oder aber, da das Case eh immer an einem Ort steht auf diese verzichten kann und lieber mehr Flexibilität bei der Erweiterung des Systemes haben möchte.

Gib uns ein paar mehr Details zu deinen Komponenten und ich versuche dir besser bei der Entscheidung zu Helfen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## HardwarePumpe (22. April 2014)

Das mit dem Alu habe ich jetzt auch herausgefunden.
Nur die Front ist aus Alu!

Komponentenliste:
CPU •••••• IntelCore i5 4670k
GPU •••••• Nvidia Gtx660 (2048 MB GDDR 5) 
RAM •••••• Samsung 4GB 1333Mhz
Case ••••• Xigmatek Elysium (modified by me  ) 
HDD •••••• 120 GB Mushkin SSD- 2x2Tb HDD WD Green Series
Board •••• MSI Z87-G45 
OS ••••••• Windows 8.1 Pro 64Bit
Cooler •••• Alpenföhn Brocken 2 2xfans
PSU •••••• Corsair RM650 modular


----------



## HardwarePumpe (22. April 2014)

Das müsste eigentlich in das 450d passen oder?


----------



## HardwarePumpe (22. April 2014)

Das 750d ist mir zu Groß!
Ich werde mir dann wenn ich mein jetziges Gehäuse verkauft habe das 450d kaufen!


----------



## Bluebeard (23. April 2014)

Das passt ins 450D. Auf jeden Fall eine gute Entscheidung.


----------

